
Reddit and the Quest to Detoxify the Internet - hackerbeat
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/19/reddit-and-the-quest-to-detoxify-the-internet
======
veermanhas
I ain't no troll but been trolled. I just feel sad if someone is that
intelligent then why waste your intelligence here. They can definitely put it
to better use.

It's more like bullying in the school/college yard.

------
herogreen
Dupe that made it to the first page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16569778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16569778)

